
Facebook Is Being Sued for Discriminatory Ad Targeting - SirLJ
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/43bxq9/facebook-sued-for-discriminatory-ad-targeting-housing-propublica
======
gringoDan
Ad targeting is Facebook's entire business model...where was this outrage a
few years ago? It seems like this lawsuit is just piggybacking off of the
current "Facebook is evil" theme we've been seeing lately.

